

Fin: Wearable Ring Make your Palm as Numeric Keypad and Gesture Interface - usaphp
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/fin-wearable-ring-make-your-palm-as-numeric-keypad-and-gesture-interface

======
matmann2001
Their page does a lot of "telling" but not enough "showing". I want to see a
hands-on demo of all of the main features, before I could be convinced to back
this. Additionally, issues of charging, pairing, and sizing don't seem to be
addressed.

